# Folkestone overnight



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

Hi
I prefer campsites but the d***head warden at the Folkestone site insists that I unhook the trailer and as I dont have corner steadies that means I have to unstrap and drive off my smart car first. Then first thing in the morning do the reverse. They even have signs up about it! Any suggestions of a peaceful place where I can park up my 7m MH plus trailer for an early morning tunnel crossing pls
Thanks
Barry


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

Dover Road Park & Ride, Canterbury, in the dedicated motorhome section, grey water disposal, no elec, £2, arrive well before 9pm - 15 miles less than 45 minutes to the tunnel. Quiet and secure.


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*early start?*

Is there any barrier etc which hinders early departure for tunnel crossing


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: early start?*



Bessie560 said:


> Is there any barrier etc which hinders early departure for tunnel crossing


It is open early-- any earlier you talk to the security man he lets you out.
It costs £2.50 now-- the parking is free you pay for the bus as its so easy to get into Canterbury --have a meal and go site seeing.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Why don't you do a late night crossing and stay at Cite Europe 10 mins drive and leave trailer on!

Greenie


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*crossing*

Have already got a 7 am crossing booked


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Which Folkestone site ?

The Warren C&CC site below the cliffs would be no good for you anyway as they don't open the gates until long after you would have to have left. The access is also quite tricky for long outfits - they won't allow caravans for example.

Have you tried the Black Horse CC site at Densole ? There is a late arrivals /early departures area there which is all hard standing and it is not far from the tunnel.

We've used the aire at the P&R Canterbury and you don't have to go through any barrier to get out so can leave at any time. Good pub at the entrance too so you can eat out without having to walk far or take the van.

G


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Grizzly said:


> Which Folkestone site ?
> 
> The Warren C&CC site below the cliffs would be no good for you anyway as they don't open the gates until long after you would have to have left. The access is also quite tricky for long outfits - they won't allow caravans for example.
> 
> ...


G you do go through the barrier and take a ticket you then go to the Machine and Pay £2.50 and get the Exit ticket which you use in the barrier when leaving.
They do lock it after the last bus but the Man is there to unlock it if you come in late or go early.
It causes no problems.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

locovan said:


> G you do go through the barrier and take a ticket you then go to the Machine and Pay £2.50 and get the Exit ticket which you use in the barrier when leaving.
> They do lock it after the last bus but the Man is there to unlock it if you come in late or go early.
> It causes no problems.


Ah ! Thanks for that Mavis. I thought that once we had the exit ticket we could use it at any time to get out. I thought they locked the in gate after the last bus had left the P&R but the out gate was open all the time with your ticket.

Very good, safe-feeling place though and we'll be there again in April.

G


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Grizzly said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> > G you do go through the barrier and take a ticket you then go to the Machine and Pay £2.50 and get the Exit ticket which you use in the barrier when leaving.
> ...


I did a Campsite reveiw for Ken Gaspode with photos but I cant find it anywhere.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-72037-canterbury.html+park+ride

Just rang them and the man said-- New Dover Road Park & Ride.has a Toilet empty and water the entry closes 10pm to 6am. 
But there is always someone in the Waiting Room office as Security Patrol all night and day.( and the Public Toilets are there as well.)


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

locovan said:


> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-72037-canterbury.html+park+ride
> 
> Just rang them and the man said-- New Dover Road Park & Ride.has a Toilet empty and water the entry closes 10pm to 6am.
> But there is always someone in the Waiting Room office as Security Patrol all night and day.( and the Public Toilets are there as well.)


My experience is that it actually closes before 10pm. We arrived at 9.45 and it was closed. There was also a foreign van that had arrived before us and could not get in - he parked in one of the exit lanes outside the barrier - and a German van who arrived shortly after me. I ended up parking outside along with the German. If there is someone on Security Patrol then I must say they did not make themselves evident. This was early July.

It's only 20 minutes from there to Dover down the A2. It's a good facility and something we need plenty more of in this country.

JohnW


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

Thank you Lovovan for the info.I just printed it out so we might have chance of finding the place......Hope i was`nt being a pain to you .....Hope to see you there on the 30th November .Any change and I will let you know..
Val


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Wizzo said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-72037-canterbury.html+park+ride
> ...


Proberly he was in the PUB :wink: 
But yes they dont mind you parking outside anyway and there is a lovely dog walk where you parked.
It goes from the roundabout on the right as you come in and goes into a great field. So everyone is happy :wink: 
You can camp for more than One night Im just so proud of my Council.


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

I have just spoken with the Senior Park and Ride Officer for Canterbury City Council to check out a few matters arising from the postings above.

The Park and Ride facility for motorhomes at the Old Dover Road site is open for entry from 7 am until 8 pm, the last bus leaving from here for the city at 7.30 pm.

The Old Dover Road Park and Ride site can be exited at any time day or night.

There are special times for the Christmas period parking shown on the Canterbury City Council web site www.canterbuy.go.uk under 'Park and Ride'.

No one is available 24 hours at the site however there is 24 hour CCTV in operation and an out of hours number shown by the pay machine.

Regarding parking outside the site as has been mentioned here, be aware there are double yellow lines and a Police presence! Surely anyone in their right mind would not park at the exit thus blocking it from anyone leaving during the night and worse still, denying access and exit to emergency vehicles if required, or would they? (My Paramedic son-in-law recently had great difficulty getting to an emergency in the middle of the night at the Camping and Caravanning Club site at Bekesbourne Lane, Canterbury as the barrier was locked and the warden could not be aroused).

A motorhome with a TOAD would not be able to access the designated motorhome bays at the Old Dover Road Park and Ride as these are not long enough to take both. The car would have to be parked separately in the car section but remember, there is a height barrier here to contend with. One however would only need to pay for one vehicle.

Another facility available in Canterbury for 24 hour motorhome parking is the new coach park at Kingsmead Road, adjacent to Sainsburys. Here it costs £5 to park for a 12 hour period and it would be possible for many motorhomes with a TOAD to park without having to unhitch. The post code for this new facility is CT1 1BD


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Invicta said:


> I have just spoken with the Senior Park and Ride Officer for Canterbury City Council to check out a few matters arising from the postings above.
> 
> The Park and Ride facility for motorhomes at the Old Dover Road site is open for entry from 7 am until 8 pm, the last bus leaving from here for the city at 7.30 pm.
> 
> ...


Well I have to answer that dont I Peggy.
Its called New Dover Road not old I know the 2 roads meet there.

Because you use the barrier yes you can get out anytime but you cant get in.

You can park safely without blocking the entrance as there is waste ground next to the CarPark. or even park in the pub Carpark if you spoke nicely to the lanldord I will check that out.

If you have a Toad it all depends how long you are when the Toad is hitched to you the 22 bays are a good size.
But you can park a toad in the car side of the Park and Ride no probs there.
We had a Security man going around so whether he does disappear for home he is on call and there is a phone number to ring.
The point is get there early afternoon so you can go down Town and enjoy Canterbury.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

AlanVal said:


> Thank you Lovovan for the info.I just printed it out so we might have chance of finding the place......Hope i was`nt being a pain to you .....Hope to see you there on the 30thDec.Any change and I will let you know..
> Val


Im glad to have helped google earth is a great programme and we will be there.
mavis


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

Mavis I changed the date Its 30th November not December ...................
..
Val


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

AlanVal said:


> Mavis I changed the date Its 30th November not December ...................
> ..
> Val


I have 30th Nov in my diary :lol:


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*Decision time*

Thanks for the various posts
Its now decision time as I leave for a tunnel crossing at 7am next Wednesday It was the Black Horse Farm Caravan Club which provoked this post as they insisted on unhooking the unit even on the short stay section. It would seem that the Canterbury Park and ride may not have room for the toad and there is a question about getting out for an early crossing. It would seem that Kingsmead Road coach park is the most reliable for me.
Barry


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Decision time*



Bessie560 said:


> It would seem that Kingsmead Road coach park is the most reliable for me.
> Barry


Be aware that, according to their website, they don't open until 7 am.

http://www.canterbury.co.uk/thedms.asp?dms=13&venue=3032733

G


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*oh poo!*

Back to the drawing board!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Ring them up ! Canterbury parking people are the nicest in the world. They'll see you right !

G


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Bessie560 said:


> Hi
> I prefer campsites but the d***head warden at the Folkestone site insists that I unhook the trailer and as I dont have corner steadies that means I have to unstrap and drive off my smart car first. Then first thing in the morning do the reverse. They even have signs up about it! Any suggestions of a peaceful place where I can park up my 7m MH plus trailer for an early morning tunnel crossing pls
> Thanks
> Barry


It is winter and the Park and Ride will have plenty of room for you and your Toad just get there before 7.30pm then 
but go for this if you are worried
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1877


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks Mavis for the correction. I have always called it the OLD Dover Road Park and Ride when as you quite rightly say it is the NEW Dover Road Park and Ride. I should have been more observant as I go past the sign nearly every day !

Since the last postings on this subject I have been in further contact with the Canterbury City Council's Senior Park and Ride Officer as I would hate any of my MHF associates to get a fine for incorrect parking of motorhomes on CCC property!

He has given me permission to post his replies to me:

Q) I understood you to say that it (the coach park) was open 24 hours. 

A) That is wrong and I think refers to Park & Ride.
The new Coach Park doesn't have gates or height barriers (but does have a payment machine that now takes plastic) and the site doesn't close. 
The one big issue with this site is that customers respect the City and don't leave engines running....there is a restriction on this so we do enforce it with Penalty Charge Notices. (SO NO GENERATORS THEN ?!) 


Q) Someone else has said there is some rough ground on which one can park at the New Dover Road P + R if the barrier is closed. Can you comment on this? 

A) If there is an area like this then it belongs to someone else and I would suspect it's either the local school or the farmer, both of whom wouldn't have given permission and so the drivers could be prosecuted for trespass. The roads leading to the site have double yellow lines which indicates no parking at any time. This is regularly enforced and our Parking Enforcement staff work late hours too.
Last year Park & Ride carried 1.2 million passengers so we're used to people trying to buck the system by illegal parking...the short answer is that we have CCTV so just don't do it as it isn't worth it. There are plenty of spaces in Canterbury.
To many people who are regular users "Home is where you take it" and so the huge majority of our customers respect each other. You will always get the small minority who think that the rules don't apply to them but we have Penalty Charge Notices waiting for them.

There is also a comment that during the winter months there is room to park a towed car at the NDR P + R. I feel the suggestion is there is room to park without having to unhook the car 

A) There may be room but the off street orders are clear that the spaces are for Motorhomes and Motor caravans ONLY. If there is an attachment which cannot be placed in the car park under the height barrier then I'm afraid that the site is not for you. Remember that it may be empty when you arrive but it might not be when the next ferry docks or train pulls in.

Hope this clears up any confusion there may be. I had a look at the NDR P + R motorhome site this morning after having dropped someone off for a hospital appointment-2 motorhomes there and 2 delivery vans. From the Parking Officer's reply above I wonder if the 2 delivery vans will receive fines?


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

I always overnight on Military Road in Hythe (along side the canal). I checked with the Council and they say it's fine.
Pretty level (slight camber obviously), there is always plenty of room and generally other MHs there.
Free but no facilities.
10 minutes to the tunnel.


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*Still not made my mind up*

Thanks for the replies
"If theres an attachment which cannot be placed under the height barrier"
Not sure that how that applies to a small trailer with a Smart on!
Looking at the photos posted earlier, not sure that i can manouvre the unit into one of those spots and I hate reversing with a trailer more than unhooking and driving off the Smart. Not sure that the trailer is stable enough on the jockey wheel! and don't have trailer steadies.Looks like I'm gonna end up unloading and then loading up anyway.What a pain! Never had this prob at the sites I've stayed in in France. Kept the Unit hooked up for the entire stay at Parc Verger!!!! Might investigate the Military Road in Hythe, but really would prefer a designated area and paying for a bit more security.


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*Wonderful!*

Arrived and asked for info. Bent over backwards to help me! (ooer)
£2.50 Allowed to park at an angle cos couldnt do full circle 
yer money gets you into town and back. Really quiet spot. Loved the city had lunch in the open air. Couldnt go in the pub with the dog but they where happy to serve me outside. Left at 4.30 am got an early ferry now in Parc Verger!


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Wonderful!*



Bessie560 said:


> Arrived and asked for info. Bent over backwards to help me! (ooer)
> £2.50 Allowed to park at an angle cos couldnt do full circle
> yer money gets you into town and back. Really quiet spot. Loved the city had lunch in the open air. Couldnt go in the pub with the dog but they where happy to serve me outside. Left at 4.30 am got an early ferry now in Parc Verger!


Im really over the moon thats my wonderful Council for you oh well done.
As I said its winter--- you might not get away with it in the Height of summer but always worth a try xxx
Have a safe crossing 
Love Mavis


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Wonderful!*



Bessie560 said:


> Arrived and asked for info. Bent over backwards to help me! (ooer)
> £2.50 Allowed to park at an angle cos couldnt do full circle
> yer money gets you into town and back. Really quiet spot. Loved the city had lunch in the open air. Couldnt go in the pub with the dog but they where happy to serve me outside. Left at 4.30 am got an early ferry now in Parc Verger!


Hi Barry

How was the journey down
Bri


----------

